# Cloth Diapers and Fabric to make Cloth Diapers for Sale



## jlgoinggreen (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi,
I don't think my husband and I are going to have any more human kids for now, so I'd like to get rid of all of my cloth diapers. I also have Fabric (PUL, Flannel, suede cloth, velour, hemp, etc...) to make cloth diapers with. If you are interested in also purchasing fabric for diaper making, let me know and I'll go digging to see exactly what I have and post pics with prices. If you are just learning how to make cloth diapers, I can also throw in a diaper pattern.

The EUC Cloth Diapers that I do have that are already made are as follows:

This fit my baby from birth to about 10 months and a few for up to a year. I am selling the full lot together for $230 PPD, but to give you an idea or estimate of how I broke the prices down I listed them separately as follows:
lot of 9 - M - Prefolds - $27.00
lot of 6 - S - Prefolds - $18.00
lot of 9 inserts - $18.00
lot of 11 pockets - $55.00
lot of 10 wraps - $40.00
2 fitteds - $5.00
lot of 7 AIO/2 - $63.00


----------



## Countrygal23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Do you still have any of these?


----------

